# What if you're attacked and can't get your gun out?



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Easy... while I'm fighting for my life, my wife will draw her weapon and dispatch the scumbag... hope he's not someone you know.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I have trained Ninja Pigeons.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I'll retrieve my knife, then he's fighting for his life.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought that's when the unicorn starts farting rainbows.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll just use my super powers


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

wrestlers call it a sprawl....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never had a problem getting my gun out.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


there you go assuming the attacker"s gender identity again...... I wasn't prepared for your assumptive attacks. I will be better prepared next time!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

only a liberal would come up with some stupid shit like this post , first thing is , you know what's going on around you , stay alert at all times , if I think they is any trouble , my hand is on my gun .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> only a liberal would come up with some stupid shit like this post , first thing is , you know what's going on around you , stay alert at all times , if I think they is any trouble , my hand is on my gun .


Only a conservative would believe that he's always ready. hehe <poke>


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd push his head up so the sharknado gets him!


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's true that you should always be aware of your surroundings but as we all know, well, I hope we all know, there are times when you will be caught off guard, that's when fitness and training comes in. Lifting weights helps, martial arts help, wrestling helps, and just plain pure rage helps a LOT too. It all depends on where I am, what position he happens to get me in and where I perceive an opening to be what I will do. Since I am, after all, fighting for my life, all bets are off, nothing is off limits and as soon as I get to where I can get my gun, 2 to the face, center chest, groin, whatever, I'm not stingy, he can have the whole magazine...:devil:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not being able to take my firearm out in the scenario provided is just a temporary life line to the offender. The circumstances are greatly in your favor when all you have to do is disconnect enough to get the firearm out.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


I carry more than one gun. I have a back up gun... A back up to my back up gun. A back up to the back up of my back up gun. I also carry several knives, 2 ice picks and a garote... If I can't get to any of my weapons, I will bite, gauge your eye balls, stick my thumbs in your eye socket, punch you in your throat and kick you in the nuts... I don't play by the rules....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Block, cover, try to disengage and get some space. Be careful about the gun use I understand you are saying the guy started it but a body with bullets in it means you got to talk to the police.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


You do understand guns are evil, right? :vs_shocked: They should just be banned.

The guy tackled you for a reason. He probably had a rough childhood. His neighbors could have been abusive and his mother was never home.

His welfare probably ran out since we don't give them enough money so he has to do something. Benefits should be increased, maybe 50k per year? I know the Swiss give 30k and we have to be better than them.

Maybe he likes your watch? Give it to him. He deserves it more than you.

It could be he likes your wife or girlfriend. He's been oppressed. You should just offer them up. He could have a sexual emergency like the guy in Austria. You have to help him with it.

https://themuslimissue.wordpress.co...oy-swimming-pool-because-of-sexual-emergency/


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


Your a liberal, use a liberal search engine like Google and search for Situational Awareness or read below.

"As the names implies, situational awareness is simply knowing what's going on around you. It sounds*easy in principle, but in reality requires much practice. And while it is taught to soldiers, law enforcement officers, and yes, government-trained assassins, it's an important skill for civilians to learn as well. In a dangerous situation, being aware of a threat even seconds before everyone else can keep you and your loved ones safe."

If this peeked your interest then check out the link, there is more.

How to Develop the Situational Awareness | The Art of Manliness


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Grab yer knife, and kill him wif hit! I figgered you knowed that.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


That's an easy one: you goofed, . . . your fault, . . . and you'll pay a price for it.

Sounds like you bought an Uncle Mike's holster, . . .

Or the other nylon one that has been on facebook for the last month.

OR, . . . you bought that $19.95 all leather special that was made in Ching-Chong Chinong that fits 362 different models and sizes, . . . but none of them very well.

Get yourself a good, quality, form fitted leather holster from a reputable holster maker here in the US, . . . put it on, . . . wear it until it becomes part of YOU, . . . practice with it each and every day, . . . just like picking up the spoon to get the Cheerios every morning.

Practice makes perfect.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Keep yourself strong, both mentally & physically and.....stay left of bang!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> If this peeked your interest then check out the link, there is more.
> 
> How to Develop the Situational Awareness | The Art of Manliness


:vs_shocked: That's not very nice. Here is today's man.









or this


----------



## ifithitu (May 1, 2017)

Fight,fight,fight till I win or lose!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

start tossing my coconuts and bananas.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Well, I'll retrieve my knife, then he's fighting for his life.


This is the conventional wisdom I have been schooled on since the 1980s. Writer Massad Ayoob referred to tactics like this as "fending moves."

Like most of you, I carry my heavy folder on my right front jeans pocket. Even if the guys grabs me in a bear-hug from the back I can still reach the knife and stick it in his thigh. This move backs him up and allows what we used to refer to as "the speed rock." The gun is quick drawn, you tip your torso backward a bit, fire from your belt, and at this distance put a slug in the center of his chest.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You should never be fighting for your life. The "F'er" that attacked you should be fighting for his.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> You should never be fighting for your life. The "F'er" that attacked you should be fighting for his.


Well, if we're being honest here, it's one of the reasons I polish "fending knives."

The next time you're at a sushi bar, watch how easy it is for the chef to slice the fish. The blade slides through the flesh. Muggers and jihadists are also made of flesh. A slice down the inside of the forearm, or a well place cut over the femoral artery is potentially fatal. Too many veins and arteries cut and not enough time for an ambulance to make it to the scene.

Depending on the blood pressure and beats per minute, the thug has two to eight minutes to live.

I always cracks me up when a poser uses the phrase "knife to a gunfight."


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I recently took a class put in by the Suarez Group called Pistol Ground Fighting (if you don't know who they are, they teach a various firearms classes and host a forum called Warrior Talk). 

The premise of the class is how to get to your firearm in a ground fight. Three days of being tossed around with a gun and a holster definitely brought a lot of insight.

Definitely worth taking the class. We all try to keep our heads on a swivel but sometimes stuff happens and extra skills and training is worth having 

Droid did it!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Why I'm so happy I'm close to being completely ambidextrous. Enough that I can carry on either side, so a blade is on one side and gun on the other. And since I use one hand opening styles on the farm, well...you get the picture.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Why I'm so happy I'm close to being completely ambidextrous. Enough that I can carry on either side, so a blade is on one side and gun on the other. And since I use one hand opening styles on the farm, well...you get the picture.


Could you tell us about the knife you use?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The one I prefer right now is a Kershaw Blur. It's a spring assist and I can work it with either hand. I used to use a spyderco endurance for the same reason. But I like the spring assist better. Remember, this is my working tool primarily and a defense tool only if needed. But since I use it almost daily for something, I'm very familiar with it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I might add, since most people are right handed, I would imagine most common thugs will watch the victims right hand. Making it a little more deceptive being right handed, but off hand capable. Most people at work think I'm left handed because I use my left all the time with keys opening doors, carrying papers and files, etc.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. I own switchblades, but prefer better steel.

If I feel I'll need a fending weapon--like taking a trip to the mall--I'll carry the ZT0909. It snaps open just as fast and is made from S35VN. Right now it needs a buffing, it's full of whisker marks.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine gets a little gnawed by farm work. But it is well serviceable for slipping through flesh and clothing. Inexpensive enough that if I lose or break it I don't t cry myself to sleep like I would over a ZT. That's why I don't have nice things. I use them, I tear them up or scratch them at times. It's honest wear, but it's still abnormal wear in some people's book.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Mine gets a little gnawed by farm work.


If you get another Blur, send me the bad one. That way you have a fending knife, and let's face it, the cops will take it...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I might add, since most people are right handed, I would imagine most common thugs will watch the victims right hand. Making it a little more deceptive being right handed, but off hand capable. Most people at work think I'm left handed because I use my left all the time with keys opening doors, carrying papers and files, etc.


I'm left handed, so my gun is in my left front pocket.
BUT, my knife is prominently worn on the right side of my belt - just for this reason. Distract the bad guy while I get to my gun.

Also, here in NE Florida/SE Georgia it is entirely appropriate to wear a fixed blade sheath knife on the belt. I have experimented with various fixed blade knives, from a KaBar USMC Fighting Knife on down. I have found that a 4" blade is best for me, it does not cause problems when seated in my truck with a seat belt on. I prefer a sheath that has nothing to unsnap to draw the blade.
I will not try to get fancy with Hollywood moves - just stick him in the belly and crank that blade around a bunch, if intestines come out that's a good thing.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I wear a shirt fixed blade in a handmade leather sheath that rides high like a gun holster should. No snaps, just tension.

And i like that old school thinking. Stick 'em and keep moving.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> I might add, since most people are right handed, I would imagine most common thugs will watch the victims right hand. Making it a little more deceptive being right handed, but off hand capable. Most people at work think I'm left handed because I use my left all the time with keys opening doors, carrying papers and files, etc.


I am really ambidextrous, most things I do are with my left hand.

Shooting hand and long gun is done right handed, along with writing and using a mike or vernier.

I use a fork and drink with left except when driving, then it is all RH.

When out, I carry my backup for LH use, and can draw and fire either.

I drove PD instructors nuts by shooting with right and loading with left, were suppose to use just one for both.

They were just pissed that I would out shoot them.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I can dig it.
I use to qualify with the 1911 or M3 with either hand. I had more problems with the M16A1 due to the sights, but with a red dot I can shoot lefty.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


I would release my pokemons! And some of them have a really high CP!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a very reasonable scenario and we should all train accordingly. Strength and endurance are very important and I try to jog and lift weights at least a few nights a week.

Situations like this are scary, we try to be prepared but it's a tough 24/7 job. Look at what happened with Zimmerman - saw some guy who looked suspicious, called the police and got out of his car to see where he ran off to. A few minutes later he's laying on the ground being pummeled. Not a smart move on his part, but he found himself on his back desperately trying to get his gun with a guy on top of him. So his problem became two fold: shoot the guy beating you senseless AND make sure he doesn't grab it the gun.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> This is a very reasonable scenario and we should all train accordingly. Strength and endurance are very important and I try to jog and lift weights at least a few nights a week.
> 
> Situations like this are scary, we try to be prepared but it's a tough 24/7 job. Look at what happened with Zimmerman - saw some guy who looked suspicious, called the police and got out of his car to see where he ran off to. A few minutes later he's laying on the ground being pummeled. Not a smart move on his part, but he found himself on his back desperately trying to get his gun with a guy on top of him. So his problem became two fold: shoot the guy beating you senseless AND make sure he doesn't grab it the gun.


Your right, not a smart move by Zimmerman. In fact, pardon my french, George Zimmerman is a dump f who went out looking for trouble and when he found it he was too soft to take on a 17 year old kid without pulling his gun. To top it off he was told by 911 dispatch to not go after the guy yet he just had to play the volunteer policeman role because he was a neighborhood watch captain. Ya, he went looking for trouble and when trouble found him he couldn't handle himself without using lethal force and yet I do believe he was in fear for his life when it happened so technically he was covered by stand your ground even if he was a dumbass while doing it.

Being strong mentality as well as situational awareness, and physical prowness are a big part of self defense. You should know what the heck is going on, where the threat is at, how big the threat is, and what are your options for dealing with the threat. In some states you may not be under an obligation to retreat yet I still believe that if you can disengage and fall back then that should be one of your first options in dealing with a situation. There is no shame in retreat despite what some may say. If you do have to confront can you do so verbally or if you go hands on can you handle yourself? Lethal force should and always be your last option. Force is a weird thing, there are going to be different answers for different people. Ive seen in this thread where some of our older members have posted and given a situation thats turning physical they would be correct in using lethal force, especially if they can't handle themselves going toe to toe with an aggressive person. Myself it would be different, I'm a 6'2 300 former offensive lineman that can have a nasty disposition and can take a lot of punishment when the time comes for it and I have a little training in physical confrontation. Given the scenario that was posted I'd probably mind my own business or try to calm the dude down until it got physical then it would be attitude adjustment time until the threat was gone or law enforcement arrived.

Oh wait, this is a different troll thread he started, I thought I was posting in the DMV or postoffice one. Either scenario same result. Mind your own business until it gets to a point where you can't, try to talk the dude down a bit, then attitude adjustment. I wouldn't have an issue getting my gun out, I have a holster made by Dwight and its a dream to wear.

Anyways if I was in a fight and couldn't get my gun here is my prediction or answer.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If I can reach back between my legs, I'll use the girlie defense and grab his dangle as hard as I can and rip it off.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> The one I prefer right now is a Kershaw Blur. It's a spring assist and I can work it with either hand. I used to use a spyderco endurance for the same reason. But I like the spring assist better. Remember, this is my working tool primarily and a defense tool only if needed. But since I use it almost daily for something, I'm very familiar with it.


Thanks for the suggestion, Coastie dad, . . . I hit the Ebay pages to see what one looked like, . . . checked out the prices here, there, and a few other places, . . . found a guy who didn't like his, . . . was willing to part with it for about half price.

Could not pass it up as I needed a new knife.

Have to admit that I really do like it, . . . just got to get the right wrench so I can move the clip to the other end of he knife, . . .

You made a good recommendation here, . . . and I thank you.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@dwight55:
Glad I could help. You'll find its easy to sharpen and holds an edge fairly well. And if you lose it, you won't cry too much.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What if they sneak up behind you with a ninja sword and cut your head off


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I use whichever technique I have to, to do one of two things...gain distance to draw...or close in to subdue. I'm going to go for something immediately debilitating. Bite a nose off, Break an elbow, gouge out an eye or rip an ear off, or just choke them out. You gain distance by making them want to pull away from you then shoving them off at the same time. Then pull and shoot... or choke them out (blood choke) and hold it until the cops come...if your lucky his brain will be forever dead from lack of blood flow to the brain.

Rememer this line "I thought he was trying to kill me...I was in fear for my life....I fought until the threat was eliminated,Thank God you all got here, Can I call my attorney now?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> What if they sneak up behind you with a ninja sword and cut your head off


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> View attachment 46330


thanks for the chuckle


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

A few of my LE friends swear by the Kabar TDI knife as a "get off me" option if they're unable to draw their firearm.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/KutMaster-91-LT2265CP-Crush-Hers-Knives/dp/B00CSWHIC6









They work well, for utility. I replaced the chain with 550 paracord, and tightened up the retention on the sheath


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

turbo6 said:


> A few of my LE friends swear by the Kabar TDI knife as a "get off me" option if they're unable to draw their firearm.


in meatchicken one can"t carry a blade for self defense, so mine is for cutting rope and tape


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Believe it or not, I've never carried a neck knife.

I guess I like stuff clipped tight or "lashed down" and something bobbing and weaving doesn't give me a lot of confidence.

I do carry knives left, right and inside my vest pocket. It's hard to pick your favorite child, but if I had to narrow it down, I would say that the TOPS tanto C.A.T. is the best fending weapon made.

Now, I'll also admit that the TOPS C.U.T. 4.0 is the most lethal knife I've ever held. Every edge--and the butt--is a weapon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wear in under my shirt, no issues


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have this posted at the front and back door of the house even tho it's a lie.







But this would much closer to the truth.







Oh yah, the cat is a pretty good shot with the bird gun.


----------



## rav373 (May 30, 2017)

Easy, fight so that you gain the advantage either to run away to create distance so that you can draw your weapon.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

My favorite "defense" knife I own is a Cold Steel Pro Guard. Probably the best retention I've experienced with a knife. Much less likely to drop it or have it taken from you.










It's based on the La Griffe style knives that were among the first to have that retention hole on the blade for your finger. Meant to be small, light and easy to hold on to. Expensive but a great design.










Definitely a decent back up for a firearm, imo.


----------



## Loed (Jul 9, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> Some guy tackles you and you're unable to retrieve your gun from its holster. You are now fighting for you life, what is your gameplan? Do you lift weights or anything to help you in these situations? As preppers we really should be prepared for all scenarios.


Simple and direct. Distract him a second then spry him with oc. When impossibilitato to act, just put out his eyes and try to kill him.

Inviato dal mio SM-G800F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Pretend he is Beast Mode powering for a First Down and adjust accordingly ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking for a knife for my mother in law for Christmas. I need one that will remain firmly fixed in her cold dead witches heart and drive out all the evil that it contains....any recommendations...
was thinking something along the lines of Excalibur or the Blade of a Unicorn!!!!

Man that woman hates me....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What if you are jerking your gun out and your scrotum falls off. What the hell kind of question is this?!?! Shut down the video games.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . a gun is good, . . . 

A knife is also good, . . . 

Teeth will work if you can get something for them to grab on to, . . . 

But the only factor that counts is the simple one, . . . Attitude.

Winners have a winner's attitude, . . . losers don't.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Looking for a knife for my mother in law for Christmas. I need one that will remain firmly fixed in her cold dead witches heart and drive out all the evil that it contains....any recommendations...
> was thinking something along the lines of Excalibur or the Blade of a Unicorn!!!!
> 
> Man that woman hates me....


The best knife for that is the one called 'You don't matter'.

People only have the power over us that we give them...and people like your MIL suffer most when they are not relevant.

Turn your emotional back. Not with hate, or anger, or contempt...just bless her and send her on her way.









JMO, and my experience.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> The best knife for that is the one called 'You don't matter'.
> 
> People only have the power over us that we give them...and people like your MIL suffer most when they are not relevant.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Personal experience. When you let people like that affect you, they control at least a portion of your life. That's on you.

When you deem them irrelevant then they no longer have any control over you, your life or your emotions.

Besides, finding out the don't matter just pisses them off even more. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

If someone closes space on you and your slow to react go into shed the block mode of a Strong Safety dealing with an all pro Tight End and get a little space to draw .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . a gun is good, . . .
> 
> A knife is also good, . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks Pastor. Gotta swipe it. Sorry. It looks like one of my ex wives sorta. lol.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> The best knife for that is the one called 'You don't matter'.
> 
> People only have the power over us that we give them...and people like your MIL suffer most when they are not relevant.
> 
> ...


I took your advice and just started praying for her....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> only a liberal would come up with some stupid shit like this post , first thing is , you know what's going on around you , stay alert at all times , if I think they is any trouble , my hand is on my gun .


Jeff Cooper called it condition yellow.

Secondly, we train on the 21 foot rule. Really, I spend 12 hours a day in close contact with convicted felons and I can guarentee you they telegraph their moves. You just need to be aware of what to look for.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I took your advice and just started praying for her....


There is that. :idea::rofl3:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> There is that. :idea::rofl3:


Do NOT encourage him...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> What if they sneak up behind you with a ninja sword and cut your head off


You die quickly.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Here @Old SF Guy this ought to do the trick. 
.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kit-Ray-Is...163114?hash=item2a8b35762a:g:pVMAAOSw-81ZmG8b


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> That's an easy one: you goofed, . . . your fault, . . . and you'll pay a price for it.
> 
> Sounds like you bought an Uncle Mike's holster, . . .
> 
> ...


Could you recommend a maker of quality leather bespoke holsters Dwight?

Yours

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll call 911 so they can have a cop there in 3 seconds to protect me..... No reason for me to ever carry a defense mechanism. That said I cant get to my boom stick with my right i'll have to pull the blade from my left and try to get him to rethink his options. If he knows I have a sidearm he will favor that side. Maybe leave a gap for my SpyderCo to great the tender spot between second and third rib.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lots of the advice here is solid--except if you live in Madison, Wisconsin. Our bangers are worthless, and as the capital of our state, we deserve a better class of criminals.

Here's an example. Yesterday on the local news, they reported that the police were investigating two shoot-outs. They found the brass, but no blood or victims.

So, if you're in my hometown, and some perv draws a weapon *do not move*! You might actually step in front of an accidental discharge.

As I have said many times, I'm more dangerous with a knife than a gun. I got my first knife in 1958, and my first handgun in 1974. Additionally, my job is cutlery. And since every local radio journalist trashes our public schools, you can bet that these same bangers do not know what "The Tueller Drill" is about.

The state wants to change our license plate motto to something other than "America's Dairy Land." I suggested, "It's Easier To Tip Over a Banger Than a Cow."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> You die quickly.


If death is coming, quick is good.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Do NOT encourage him...


Why not? lol If my first idea didn't work, and his idea never came to pass, I think next I'd use this:









I'd just follow her around and every time something vile came out of her mouth - WHACK! on something loud and verrrry close to her.
Being annoying is fun. :vs_wave:


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Why not? lol If my first idea didn't work, and his idea never came to pass, I think next I'd use this:
> 
> View attachment 64986
> 
> ...


Cut me tar me and burn me before I get beat with a Wal-Mart fly swatter.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

HochwaldJager said:


> Cut me tar me and burn me before I get beat with a Wal-Mart fly swatter.


It's always amazing how well little ideas can work. :laughhard:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl, you must have a knife preference. Do you have a favorite or do you go by the alloy?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> MountainGirl, you must have a knife preference. Do you have a favorite or do you go by the alloy?


I like my Schrade OldTimer best I guess, cause it fits my grip like it was made for me.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> I like my Schrade OldTimer best I guess, cause it fits my grip like it was made for me.


That is a fine piece of steel. I have used one for years when I go deer hunting. It's my go to blade. Even if I carry one of my father's homemade ones I always have an old timer in my pocket or on my belt. I have a spare locked away in the gun cabinet good stuff!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Here @Old SF Guy this ought to do the trick.
> .
> 
> 
> ...


SILVER Damn it....the book says its gotta be Silver!!!! Thanks anyways.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I actually have some good news this morning.

Two bangers had it out, and one of them got shot! Now before you reach for the champagne and the confetti, the sad news is that the "victim" is in the hospital with minor wounds that are "survivable."

Even when they succeed they screw it up. But like sportscasters say, "Even an ugly 'W' is still a 'W'..."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> That is a fine piece of steel. I have used one for years when I go deer hunting. It's my go to blade. Even if I carry one of my father's homemade ones I always have an old timer in my pocket or on my belt. I have a spare locked away in the gun cabinet good stuff!


 Agree! Mine's the 150t. Which foldy one do you have in your pocket?


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Agree! Mine's the 150t. Which foldy one do you have in your pocket?


I work in a sawmill. That's right a giant lumber producing machine of that outfit we are! Unfortunately we are not allowed to carry pocket knives on the property... that's right 12 foot sash saw 6/24 blade side heads and top and all the other sharp instruments we have around here but I'm not allowed to carry a knife.( i've been warned) so currently I'm strapped with a sharpie!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

maine_rm said:


> I work in a sawmill. That's right a giant lumber producing machine of that outfit we are! Unfortunately we are not allowed to carry pocket knives on the property... that's right 12 foot sash saw 6/24 blade side heads and top and all the other sharp instruments we have around here but I'm not allowed to carry a knife.( i've been warned) so currently I'm strapped with a sharpie!!


Sawmill??? Oh you tree butcher you!!! :vs_shocked:

I want to pick up a pocket knife sometime and was just wonderin which of the OldTimer variety you carry. Understandable they dont let you carry on the job... with all that sharpie sniffin, ya know. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

Well, based on the wisdom provided in this thread clearly you should kill him with your sharp wit and deadly sarcasm. :tango_face_grin:

Other than that, as has been stated before, situational awareness. If some dude just popped out of nowhere and bear hugged you from behind my guess is that somewhere along the line you missed some pretty obvious clues. 

I understand from time to time pure chaos just breaks out next to you instantaneously but that is not the norm and most of those type scenarios would be more like a bomb goes off or a car jumps the curb. In that scenario your sidearm is of little use. 

To answer the question directly, yes, I do lift weights, I do know basic hand to hand combat and in that scenario, I would do whatever it takes to live and get away, gouge the eyes, hit, kick, knee the groin, fishhook the mouth, break fingers, and hit with any object that I could get my hands on. But mostly… I would pay attention and try and avoid the guy in the first place. :vs_peace:

My .02


----------

